# weight balancing



## bjs227 (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find weight balancing scales? The ones with four scales one for each tire.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

bjs227 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find weight balancing scales? The ones with four scales one for each tire.



LefthanderRC has 4scales and a board w/level.....Or you can order individual scales from Ebay.....


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

bjs227 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find weight balancing scales? The ones with four scales one for each tire.


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93543


----------

